
Math Puzzle: Pizza Paradox Puzzle - pratikpoddar
http://pratikpoddarcse.blogspot.in/2012/12/pizza-paradox-puzzle.html
======
larelli
I think in each round the king plays the 2 coin flip for each of the selected
candidates, one after the other, with the game ending as soon as the first
contestant wins. This will result in 4 coin tosses for the seconds round, 8 in
the third and so on. Hence allowed question regarding the round number.

------
kghose
.25 regardless of how long the game has been going. It doesn't help to ask the
king.

~~~
oakesm9
It seems too easy but that's the answer I got.

~~~
pratikpoddar
I challenge you to try the difficult ones then :)
[http://pratikpoddarcse.blogspot.in/search/label/DifficultPuz...](http://pratikpoddarcse.blogspot.in/search/label/DifficultPuzzles)

------
lvh
IDGI. If I play and two fair coins come up heads, I get pizza. Boom, 1 in 4.
What do all the other people have to do with it?!

EDIT: Unless "getting a call" does not mean "I get to play in a round _right
now_ ".

------
superk
Agree, 1 in 4, Gambler's Fallacy:
<http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gamblers_fallacy>

------
rman666
It does not matter which round it is, your chances will always be 1 in 4.

